# Got into a few wood ducks



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

Me, my cousin, and a friend found a few wood ducks on one of our spring fed ponds earlier this week. For whatever reason, these birds keep coming back to this same pond every year, and I killed 3 last year. I wanted to share this as it was a first for both the guys I was hunting with and it's always fun to see these beautiful birds. I thought they were pretty rare in Utah, but now I'm starting to wonder after seeing them in this one spot every year. Have any of you guys seen them in Utah before? I bumped them while I was scouting and was able to kill a drake and a hen, but forgot the camera :x Then the 3 of us went back on monday and were able to kill four more and get a few pictures...


----------



## Jeff Bringhurst (May 20, 2009)

Very nice job. That bird is still on my list of dream birds!


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice work on the wood ducks. They are a pretty bird.

Later,
Kev


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

nice job on the wood duck. That one of them has been on mu list for years now. There more in utah now then there has been. Just need to find the right place to hunt the.There a Program that called WOW they build and put nest boxes out. You might want to get hold of Joel or Carl Taylor the (duckman) and put a wood duck nest boxes in that pond and help the the wood ducks out.In joy those yummy duck.nice job again.They are a cool duck that for sure.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

There is a growing population of Wood Ducks in Utah. Due in no small part to the efforts of groups like Wild Over Wood Ducks building,placing,and maintaining nesting boxes and other projects. If you are interested in helping out I believe Joel Draxler is one of the main organisers of the projects.He is a member of this forum shoot him a pm and he would be happy to help you get involved.


----------



## kev (Feb 7, 2008)

http://www.tuwa.us

Great local organization. They have a definite passion for those little birds.

Waterfowl will imprint on a property, and as long as there are no major issues, they will keep coming back, year after year. To that end you may want to curb the harvest if there are only a few, just because those micro-populations tend to be fairly fragile. But I'm definitely not saying, to stop harvesting them. Just keep an eye on the pop. and don't get to carried away, and you should have some fun shooting for years.

Later,
Kev

P.S. Tell Bridger it's almost ball season, so he better start practicing, Hoppy already is!


----------



## blackdog (Sep 11, 2007)

I think Wasatchoutdoors wants to have a talk with you. o-||


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

blackdog said:


> I think Wasatchoutdoors wants to have a talk with you. o-||


 :lol:

I was wondering the same but was giving Zack the benefit of the doubt, based on, he stated his party was 3 guys, and Wasatch said his trespassers were 2, and since he had time to get his ducks and the trespassers did not, therefore I think it was not Zack and his crew.

But Huge has already copied this post to that one, so now the speculation will run rampant!

o-||

P.S nice woodies!!!


----------



## Zach Hedrick (Nov 22, 2010)

Who's wasatchoutdoors or whatever? and yeah Kev Bridger has been going for a while now! haha and I talked to Joel and we're gonna see what we can get going over there as far as boxes and things go. Thanks guys!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

blackdog said:


> I think Wasatchoutdoors wants to have a talk with you. o-||


 :lol: :lol:

That is just funny.

Very nice. Woodie are sweet birds 8)


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Welcome to the UWN waterfowl forum, Zach, you have been initiated into the regular crew. 8) 

You can now join in with our other members in their favorite endeavors of worrying about what everyone else is doing, jumping to conclusions about their actions, judging them in the court of public opinion, and generally dragging their names through the mud, that is, if you have the time to do all those with your busy hunting schedule. Obviously most of the other members don’t waste too much time hunting when there is so much to worry about on the internet! :mrgreen:


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Mojo1 said:


> You can now join in with our other members in their favorite endeavors of worrying about what everyone else is doing, jumping to conclusions about their actions, judging them in the court of public opinion, and generally dragging their names through the mud, that is, if you have the time to do all those with your busy hunting schedule. Obviously most of the other members don't waste too much time hunting when there is so much to worry about on the internet! :mrgreen:


This is one of the best posts I have ever read on here. :twisted: 
Actually, this forum is pretty cool, the big game forum seems to be 1000x worse....
If I shot a new state record buck you couldn't pay me $1000 to post the pictures over there, I would probably be accused of poaching, tresspassing, spotlighting, hotspotting, baiting, gluing bigger antlers on the skull, photoshopping, shooting with a lazer pistol, shooting from the road, pen-raising and then releasing, wounding 4 other bucks, and then cutting the head off and leaving the carcass in the field, all within an hour or so.


----------



## manzquad (Feb 10, 2010)

Nice work on the woodies, #1 on my list.


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt (Sep 22, 2007)

Zach Hedrick said:


> Who's wasatchoutdoors or whatever? and yeah Kev Bridger has been going for a while now! haha and I talked to Joel and we're gonna see what we can get going over there as far as boxes and things go. Thanks guys!


It is a pretty good group of guys doing those projects. I helped on one up in Cache Valley and had a really good time. Hoping I will be able to get involved some more in the future.


----------



## guner (Sep 25, 2007)

Hey GRATS !! on the Woodies. I only have seen one while out hunting. back in the 80's when it was legal to hunt the Jordan river South end of the valley. I was walking the river along the bank and it busted out of the brush, I was so suprised and saw the bright colors it took me a few beats to realize what it was..... the was all it needed to catch the wind and be gone!!! So Very nice job... dont worry im not jelous at all :mrgreen:


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

I've been hunting for more than 45 years, and never even have seen a wood duck, let alone shot one. I'm getting old enough, that there are somethings I'm going to have to be content not getting, like a band or a woody. I want to get one, and get it mounted, but...... What's even worse, is that I've only killed two geese!. I can't even begin to remember how many ducks I've killed over the years, mallards, pinnies, red heads, canvass backs, green, blue, and cinny teal, wigeon, gadwalls, etc. 

Anyway, congrats on the woodys.


----------



## king eider (Aug 20, 2009)

Joining in on the fun! Thanks to you WOW guys as i have been informed of your success and work! got mine for the wall so no need to gun these guys anymore! If you WOW guys need any help please feel free to ask!


----------



## Trophyboat (Jan 15, 2008)

NICE PICTURES, NICE BIRDS!!!!
I don't think wood ducks are "rare" but they are not abundant around here, 
I have noticed they use different types of water than most ducks and therefore duck hunters too. I too have found them to be very patternable and i have seen them in the exact same locations time after time, year after year( i am talking public open hunting areas, not at city parks). So when most find them they clean em out.
They are sneaky and will go ashore to hide just as much as they use their wings. 
I have harvested a good number of them here in N. utah but Personally i have opted to leave them alone because they taste just as bad as other ducks that are more abundant and provide more challenging shooting.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

Zach,

just dropped you a PM. get ahold of me...


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Hey Zach, coach wants to see you in his office...


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2011)

WasatchOutdoors said:


> Zach,
> 
> just dropped you a PM. get ahold of me...


B U S T E D . . . -O\__-


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

ok guys, Zach and I have had a chat about how things are happening out on the farm, and he's ok in my book. He's going to be helping me out spreading the word regarding the new rules on access on our farm going forward, and will be helping me make sure these wood ducks become a sustainable resource in the future.

He's a good kid and has been straight up with me about the farm, and is allright with me going forward, and will be setting the example regarding the new rules out there. So cut him a little slack so that between me and him we can get the pond to the point that maybe one or two of you other UWN slackers might get a chance at a duck here or there. (if youre lucky!)

Thanks!


----------



## SR-1 (Jan 9, 2011)

Nice job Zach pretty birds


----------

